
Goodbye to my only legitimate competitor - ohashi
http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2017/03/06/goodbye-hostingreviews-io-i-will-miss-you/
======
trextrex
I wonder why reviewsignal doesn't have nearlyfreespeech.net listed among the
hosts. Is it not considered a hosting provider?

It would also be nice to have some data about which company the hosting
belongs too, since as a general rule I try to avoid hosts from the Endurance
International Group [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endurance_International_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endurance_International_Group)

~~~
ohashi
Lack of data. A lot of companies are too small (in terms of what I've been
able to collect on Twitter) to say anything meaningful about them. I am
tracking nearlyfreespeech though.

I've actually started adding little blurbs on company review pages themselves
and I believe I've mentioned on all the EIG brands I've done so far they are
part of them. I'll be writing a summary post probably to explain about EIG but
I've written a lot about them in the past and tracked the brands they acquired
and how they've tanked. See [http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2016/11/08/the-
sinking-of-site5...](http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2016/11/08/the-sinking-of-
site5-tracking-eig-brands-post-acquisition/)

